# Gorecki copernican vs sorrowful song wiich you like best?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i found out, i lost interrest for sorrowfull song symphony no3 over Copernican which is more doom laden and intense , beatus vir litterally drone , will copernican itself on thee naxos i have shredded in intensity raw power of modernism .. if we could says.

So i preffer Copernican over Sorrowfull song (that is good but overated), end of the story

greating & aurevoir lady & gentelmens that my cue on this , Copernican is superior more visceral
and obliterating .


:tiphat:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

De musicis mutationes in gustum (2018). Finem fabula.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorrowful until I diiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeee....... drowned in my own tears.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Even after so many years, I still rank Gorecki 3 firmly in my top 10 symphonies.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like both of them almost equally. Mood-wise, they are extremely different, but overall, I think I lean towards the 2nd, in spite of the at times rather aggressive musical language.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually prefer the 2nd - as it was composed at a time when Gorecki's style was changing there's something of a Janus-like feel to it which appeals to me.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Though I remain a fan of contemporary music and am familiar with both these compositions by Gorecki, perhaps the fact that I have well over a dozen different recordings of the 3rd Symphony and only one of the 2nd says something of my preference. As well, I have a single copy of Gorecki's 1st Symphony and one of his 4th. I can say that though I absolutely love the 3rd and enjoy both the 2nd and 1st symphonies (which suit my modernistic tastes), I will admit that the 4th proves, to my ears, one of the worst pieces of music ever conceived, let alone recorded. Trite, boring, ridiculously lame -- and I don't say that about anything by Feldman or Cage! I will listen to Gorecki many times in the future, I'm sure. I may never again subject my ears willingly to that 4th Symphony! Musical crap if there ever was such a thing! (I believe the 4th was completed from sketches by another hand, maybe the composer's son? In any case, Gorecki should not be thankful. And if bodies do indeed roll over in graves, then Gorecki's remains have moved.)


----------

